# Electrical Burns



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't think of anything worse than burns, I have had a few personal experiences with burn injuries to friends and family members that really affected me, hence my passion for safety. Nothing is worse than having to debreed your little girls burns in a bathtub 3 times a day for months. 

It always happens in a blink of an eye, and your life is changed forever. Every electrical worker I have talked to that has survived an arc flash, and there have been dozens, all thought they were experienced enough and safe enough, they were all wrong. 

Charlie Morecraft tells his story about surviving a serious burn injury in a way that will alter the way you think about work, and life. http://www.charliemorecraft.com/index.asp

I have co-presented with Charlie at safety conferences in the past, he is one of the most powerful speakers I have ever seen. For the safety managers out there, I highly recommend the "Remmember Charlie" video, no gory pictures, just his story and message. If he can't change your culture, likely nothing can.


----------

